# How to avoid genetically enhanced meat?



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

So, I'm wondering what are the ins and out of finding meat that's not genetically enhanced. My parents in particular would have supported raw back in the old days but refuse to do so now because of all the genes being pumped into meat (mind you they still don't think raw is healthy and are very fearful of bacteria). 

While the caution of enhanced meat is a legit concern I'm not sure how much should I worry about this? How can you tell?

I was also warned to avoid asian food markets like the the plague because of how filthy and unsanitary they are. Is that true? Ironically my dad is racist against the Chinese despite him being one himself(I'm half).

I've visited a few in my area and they looked well taken care of (also more westernized friendly. I can't remember their food rating but it was up in the 90's) and my, my I was fawning over their meat section like a kid at a candy store. Super cheap and great meat selections! Bless the asians for eating EVERYTHING! I've been eye balling their chicken backs, turkey necks, ox tails, chicken feet and hearts of everything. The prices are amazing and fit my budget so it will be sad if I discovered this meat was swarming with dangerous enhancements. 

In general, how vigilant should I be about hunting organic meat?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't feed organic meat because I would not be able to afford raw that way. I figure that we eat genetically enhanced meat and have no significant issues. Plus it is still better than kibble.


----------



## CaptainJack (Feb 13, 2012)

Organic meat is simply not an option for us to feed Jack, because of the cost. So although I know organic would be the BEST thing to feed him, I have to be happy with the fact that the non-organic meat I am feeding is better than kibble. So I don't stress about organic, but do check salt content. I think you're lucky to have Asian markets, and should take advantage of what they have to offer. There is no such thing in my small town. I'd have to drive 1.5 hours to Toronto. Maybe someday I'll get to explore one and get Jack some cool stuff.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm one that believes if I'm going to feed raw I might as well feed the best, and my co-op and my budget allows me to do that. I won't feed red meat that isn't grass fed H/A free cause this is how myself eats beef on orders from my naturopath, why should my dogs be any different, they are my children and part of my family and it is easy to come by where I live and through my co-op.

But, don't beat yourself up if you can't feed that way as feeding any raw that isn't enhanced is much better than kibble any day.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Genetically modified products are extremely troublesome for a variety of reasons.


Absolutely banned in many western countries for lack of understanding the long term effects of consumption
Environmentally a catastrophe. Genetically modified organisms intermix with their native counterpart and destroys natural species and creates big social issues
Genetic modification is not a tool to solve world hunger or even western demand. It is a commercial tool used to take ownership of food and food production worldwide through patents and market power


Avoid anything genetically modified


----------



## Ohana Mom (Mar 24, 2012)

I am very new here - but neither my husband nor I are eating anything genetically modified (at least at home - that's hard at a restaurant). And our theory is - if I wouldn't eat it because I don't think it's healthy or good for us - I wouldn't give it to my dogs .
Check out Natural Health Information Articles and Health Newsletter by Dr. Joseph Mercola and do a search on genetically modified foods - very scary


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you have availability and financial means. you and your dogs can eat the best with ease.
it's not like that for everybody.



whiteleo said:


> I'm one that believes if I'm going to feed raw I might as well feed the best, and
> 
> >>>>my co-op and my budget allows me to do that.<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i like McDonalds but i don't give it to my dog. i drink tap water at home but my
dogs bowl is filled with spring water or filtered water, i eat pork or beef hot dogs
my dog gets beef hot dogs. my treats (ice cream, cookies, soda, chips, pretzels are filled
with stuff. my dogs treats are organic, natural and some are home made. ROTFL.



Ohana Mom said:


> I am very new here - but neither my husband nor I are eating anything genetically modified (at least at home - that's hard at a restaurant).
> 
> >>>> And our theory is - if I wouldn't eat it because I don't think it's healthy or good for us - I wouldn't give it to my dogs .<<<<
> 
> Check out Natural Health Information Articles and Health Newsletter by Dr. Joseph Mercola and do a search on genetically modified foods - very scary


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i like McDonalds but i don't give it to my dog. i drink tap water at home but my
> dogs bowl is filled with spring water or filtered water, i eat pork or beef hot dogs
> my dog gets beef hot dogs. my treats (ice cream, cookies, soda, chips, pretzels are filled
> with stuff. my dogs treats are organic, natural and some are home made. ROTFL.


You know, I've always wondered if I could give dogs hot dogs but wasn't sure if it was good for them lol. I'm guessing if it's 100% beef hot dogs it will be an acceptable treat? I usually eat Oscar Mayer's beef flank hot dogs.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

If I can find my goods for good prices then I'm all for it. I get a lot of great meats that are grass fed, H/A free. I just have keep trying to find more so I can increase the nutrition of my dogs food. If it exist, and for the right price, I will find it. Even if I have to get in touch with every meat seller in my city.


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

I myself eat grass fed meat. My dogs however get regular beef. I can't afford grass fed meat for them too. However, my local raw food co-op has been trying to source grass fed beef on the cheap. You can bet your botom dollar, that i will get that for my pups the minute it becomes available andaffordable.

Where I will not compromise is the organs I feed them - I will feed them organs only from grass fed animals no matter the cost.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i used beef hot dogs as a training train. sometimes when we're out if i stop for a hot dog
i'll get my dog one. when i give my dog a hot dog i always break it up (small peices). because
of the length and being round i'm afraid if i give him a whole hot dog he may swallow a
chunk that may not go down easily. at home i only use beef hot dogs. when i'm out
and buy a hot dog i'll take what they have (beef or pork).



Itty bitty Kitty said:


> You know, I've always wondered if I could give dogs hot dogs but wasn't sure if it was good for them lol. I'm guessing if it's 100% beef hot dogs it will be an acceptable treat? I usually eat Oscar Mayer's beef flank hot dogs.


----------

